# ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ** ~~The 1st Modded Novatac 120P~~



## Kid9P (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey Guys,

HDS lights have always been a favorite of mine.
When the new Novatacs came out, I was one of the first to 
snatch one up. I loved the user interface, look and feel of the light...
but * In my opinion *, It would have been that much better if it had
a little more THROW.

Here is where Scott (Milkyspit) comes into the picture.
He throws a few ideas my way, but one really catches my attention...
A Novatac sporting a TIR optic, curved lens and double glow ringsoo:

So off it went to the Milky labs. 
I received my modded Novatac last night.
It doesn't have an official name yet, but I've been refering to it as my
*SuperNOVA. *
Here are a few pics :devil:











*1 foot from wall*




*TIR against my bathroom door*:twothumbs




*Stock Reflector*
_*




*_

_*TIR Optic*_





More of the light is now concentrated around the hotspot using the TIR.
It makes for an amazing beam when used in a dark room.
Some of the original spill is lost with this mod...
But it throws better, has a nicer beam and yet still has useful spill :thumbsup:

:twothumbsONCE AGAIN....SCOTT HAS OUTDONE HIMSELF!!!!:twothumbs

Ray


----------



## Groundhog66 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***




:bow:


----------



## Thujone (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

Great looking mod!

You should drop your serial number off ofer at the Novatac registry.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/173446


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

Kid, glad you like it!

Could you perhaps send me larger versions of those photos that I might file away? I try to keep some pix of the various builds I do. With your blessing, I'd also like to toss one or two in the Milky Eye Candy thread.

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

Hi Milky,

This thread caught my attention because I thought you were selling your SuperNova spotlight that was a Chinese made MaxaBeam clone. 

My mistake, and you LED light looks like your usual high quality work!


----------



## jcompton (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

:twothumbsVery Nice!!!:twothumbs


----------



## cryhavok (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

Cool stuff...where is the optic from? It looks like the one used in the KL1...

Is it me or does the hotspot actually look brighter with the stock as compared to the optic? Perhaps the camera settings weren't locked?


----------



## jcompton (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***



cryhavok said:


> Cool stuff...where is the optic from? It looks like the one used in the KL1...
> 
> Is it me or does the hotspot actually look brighter with the stock as compared to the optic? Perhaps the camera settings weren't locked?


 

The optic is from the KL1


----------



## milkyspit (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

Kid9P took the stock photo before sending the light to me, and took the TIR photo after getting the light back, so the camera settings definitely were NOT locked.

The beam profile photos tell the story a little better.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***

How cool, now that's a true pocket thrower.

Kid9p, is this your first Milkymod?


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***



cryhavok said:


> Cool stuff...where is the optic from? It looks like the one used in the KL1...
> 
> Is it me or does the hotspot actually look brighter with the stock as compared to the optic? Perhaps the camera settings weren't locked?


 

Just keep in mind that more of the light is being concentrated into
the TIR's spot, causing some loss in spill.

But when you turn this on in a dark room, you get a more intense beam.
Kinda reminded me of a lightsaber from Starwars :naughty:

I was never able to achieve that type of a beam with a stock Novatac.


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: ** Intoducing: Milky's SuperNOVA ***



skalomax said:


> How cool, now that's a true pocket thrower.
> 
> Kid9p, is this your first Milkymod?


 
I once owned a Baby Chronos...back when I first joined CPF


----------



## Kid9P (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok guys,

Forgive my picture taking skills on this one.

I let my bathroom get steamy and took a pic of the SuperNOVA's beam.
Darn camera lens kept fogging up...lol

Anyway, here goes:





Unfortunately, my bathroom is not that big, so the beam
doesn't have far to travel before hitting the white tile.

But it does give you the basic beam profile...I LOVE IT


----------



## skalomax (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Kid9p.

That optic looks like It just belongs In that Novatac.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 1, 2007)

any chance you could get some outdoor shots? I'd love to see this thing throw.


----------



## thermal guy (Oct 1, 2007)

scratch that you sold it already.:sigh:


----------



## Groundhog66 (Oct 1, 2007)

thermal guy said:


> scratch that you sold it already.:sigh:







Skaol Jr.


----------



## skalomax (Oct 1, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> Skalo Jr.


 
:scowl:

He's cramping my style. :nana:

It was really a beautiful light.


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 1, 2007)

*Sorry, Ti beats Novatac everytime :nana:*

Here's one last pic I took before selling:









*Here's why I Sold the Novatac:*


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 1, 2007)

Groundhog66 said:


> Skaol Jr.


 

I take that as a compliment Tim:nana:


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!

Nice mod Scott!!


----------



## tebore (Oct 7, 2007)

Was the optic the only mod? Or did you swap the emitter too? 

Swapping in a brighter emitter with the optic would make it quite the thrower. 

Milky can you comment on beam profile with the optic compared to HDS smooth reflector. Judging on the sideways beam profile it looks a lot like my HDS sideways beam profile.


----------



## Kid9P (Oct 7, 2007)

Only an optic change, emmiter is stock.


----------



## milkyspit (Oct 7, 2007)

tebore said:


> Was the optic the only mod? Or did you swap the emitter too?
> 
> Swapping in a brighter emitter with the optic would make it quite the thrower.
> 
> Milky can you comment on beam profile with the optic compared to HDS smooth reflector. Judging on the sideways beam profile it looks a lot like my HDS sideways beam profile.




Tebore, do we have confirmation of the likely bin of emitter used in the stock lights? Guess I was under the impression they were probably SSCP4 U-flux... but maybe they're T-flux? Any idea?

Regarding beam profile, the optic generates a significantly tighter beam than the HDS or Novatac stock reflectors.


----------



## c0t0d0s0 (Oct 7, 2007)

Funny. 

People first dislike the optic in SF L1 and KL1 heads because of the lack of spill, want them reflectorized, and Milkyspit ends up with a bunch of takeoff TIR lenses. Then a Novatac comes out, people dislike it because of the lack of throw, and Milky starts putting KL1 optic in these. What shall he do with a bunch of takeoff Novatac reflectors that will eventually accumulate? :shrug:

Oh wait, I know, some people will probably want to Seoul their new SF L1 Cree!!!


----------



## tebore (Oct 7, 2007)

milkyspit said:


> Tebore, do we have confirmation of the likely bin of emitter used in the stock lights? Guess I was under the impression they were probably SSCP4 U-flux... but maybe they're T-flux? Any idea?
> 
> Regarding beam profile, the optic generates a significantly tighter beam than the HDS or Novatac stock reflectors.



Well recent threads on the replacement of emitters to U-bins show an increase. This leads me to think they are indeed T-Bins.


----------



## Chronos (Nov 30, 2007)

c0t0d0s0 said:


> Funny.
> 
> People first dislike the optic in SF L1 and KL1 heads because of the lack of spill, want them reflectorized, and Milkyspit ends up with a bunch of takeoff TIR lenses. Then a Novatac comes out, people dislike it because of the lack of throw, and Milky starts putting KL1 optic in these. What shall he do with a bunch of takeoff Novatac reflectors that will eventually accumulate? :shrug:
> 
> Oh wait, I know, some people will probably want to Seoul their new SF L1 Cree!!!


 Something else funny- I had Scott modify a stock KL1 (part of a SF E1L setup) with a Seoul P4. No reflector, just the stock TIR optic. The beam pattern suddenly changed, from pure throw (square image) to a more balanced throw and spill pattern. It was a sight to behold! The new pattern was much more usable in real life vs. a stock KL1.

Kid9p and Archangel got me convinced to have Scott modify a KL3 for me, one of the "optimator" mods. I still own it to this day, and it continues to be one of my absolute favorite lights. I wish others took advantage of a similar setup, as the cut down Electrolumens optic has the most amazing wall-of-light beam pattern I've ever seen. It is the most useful light for outdoors use, at night. If something goes "bump" when I'm hiking at night, it is my go-to light.

Thanks for the pics Kid9p! I recently misplaced my (beloved) Novatac 120p. I'm hoping it shows up, but I'm losing hope...


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2008)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but since my old bike (along with the L&M Vega mounted on it) got stolen, I'm in the market for a new bike light. Rather than getting a new dedicated bike light, I'm thinking of just mounting a flashlight, and the Novatac came to mind. But I prefer a TIR beam over a reflector beam for cycling, and in searching, I came across this thread.

My one question is, does the KL1 optic/lens work on the HDS EDC? I have a U60XRGT that I'd like to use this combo on until I can splurge the extra cash for a Novatac (buying a new bike is leaving me broke enough for the moment).

Thanks.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 9, 2008)

Another question: It's hard to tell from the photo, but does this combo in the Novatac make the squarish beam like the KL1?


----------



## Kelvino (Mar 9, 2008)

*HDS EDC Ultimate 60 GT TIR*

Hi Planterz,
here is my U60GT with SSC P4 and a TIR optic in it.
All you need to do to get the optic in is sanding down the sides of the optic a little.
After that it will drop in perfectly.
You also need the dome lense of the KL1, the flat lens will not fit on the TIR.

I tried to make some beamshots (really bad ones) as you can see the hotspot is more a hotsuqare,
but has a nice useful broad ring around the center.

I hope this answers some of your questions.
And sorry for your loss.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 9, 2008)

Planterz, sorry for the delay but I just noticed this thread had come back to life a couple minutes ago!  Anyway, pretty much what Riza said... but in my own experiences the beam was essentially round, not really all that square. That's with both the TIR optic AND a Seoul SSCP4 emitter in the HDS. The exact height and centering of the optic will make some difference in the type of beam, as will the clarity of the optic itself... sometimes the surface can get a little hazy due to heat, grease, and similar... that would tend to alter the beam, probably diffusing it a bit.

One other note: my first couple SuperNOVA upgrades relied mainly on o-rings and the optic itself to form the environmental seal with the lens... more recently I've been using spacers at the edge of the optic (which is outside the portion forming the beam itself) with a small lip on the inner edge to hold things more firmly in place plus make a more positive seal. I would not rely solely on the optic for the seal, better to build up some sort of ledge or spacer or the like to handle the bulk of the load.

The upgrade works nicely with both HDS and NovaTac with only minor differences in the details.

Anyway, sorry to hear about your bike! That's not cool.


----------



## Planterz (Mar 10, 2008)

Hm, I've been thinking of getting my U60XRGT modified with a Seoul anyway, maybe I'll just send it to you for a whole slue of upgrades. Do you have any more KL1 TIR/lens combos?

And thanks guys for the sympathy for my bike. But to be honest, I'm not all that upset about the bike. It was about 7 years old, probably with upwards of 80,000 miles on it, and due for replacement. I was planning on getting a new one soon, but that was a few months down the road (ie: after my tax refund and "stimulus package" hit my bank account). I'm actually more annoyed at all the accessories that I have to replace (lights, fenders, lock, brand new seat/seatpost, bar ends, etc). My new bike is on order and should be ready next weekend. I got a good deal on a 2007 Kona Kula Supreme since it's last year's model. $2300 bike for $1650, brand new.

Anyway, back to the light, the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of a throw-monster pocket light. I've mostly stopped carrying my HDS because the combo of my old bike light (L&M Vega-quite throwy) and the CR2 Ion on my keychain (flood), I found that all might lighting needs were met.


----------



## milkyspit (Mar 10, 2008)

Planterz said:


> Hm, I've been thinking of getting my U60XRGT modified with a Seoul anyway, maybe I'll just send it to you for a whole slue of upgrades. Do you have any more KL1 TIR/lens combos?



Yes, I've still got some, will help whenever you're ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## glockpoppin (Feb 22, 2010)

Sorry to bring this dead thread back but, Do you still offer these Milkyspit?


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Glock, yes, I still have parts to make more.


----------



## 45guy (Feb 26, 2010)

Milkyspit if I send you my RA clicky can you make it happen, if so please let me know where to send it. oo:


----------



## milkyspit (Feb 26, 2010)

45guy said:


> Milkyspit if I send you my RA clicky can you make it happen, if so please let me know where to send it. oo:



45guy, a SuperNOVA mod in Ra Clicky is probably achievable but would be a little different in the way I would go about the mod. Best thing would be sending me email at...






Please put "CPF" and your username (in this case "45guy") somewhere in the subject line... that helps a lot on my end!

Thinking about it, this would be an interesting mod. It's actually a little more difficult than the SuperNOVA but IMHO well worth doing, if that narrower beam is what you're after.

Sorry I can't elaborate more at present, but I'm a little buried, both in working to get various customer lights out the door, and in digging out of a very significant snowfall Mother Nature just gifted us!


----------



## Crenshaw (Feb 28, 2010)

I never saw that before, thats a sexy build!

Crenshaw


----------

